# my car at 50%



## codom2000 (Aug 20, 2004)

MY baby is sittindg at 50% to where I want it to be I just place the eurobuni kit on and the maglites 17 other minor mods but to lasy to list major mods next will be headlights, teins, exhaust, and finally turbo which will be sometime in 2006. first time posting pics i hop it work. I resize pics and added more.


----------



## johnse-r (Oct 26, 2004)

looks good :thumbup:


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

car looks HOT! makes me wanna complete my gtr kit... other than the headlights and a drop (which i know you're working on) its sooo clean!


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

looks real nice... i think, my screen is too small or your pic is REALLY too big to see the whole thing at one time.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Very nice, get some more pictures up! :thumbup:


----------



## codom2000 (Aug 20, 2004)

*thanks for support*

Like I said before I will be doing minor upgrades through out the year but major upgrades are in sequence
1.Headlights setup (HID)----End of Dec 04 "may get push back "money issues"
2.Act clutch--end of April 05
2.Exhaust----end of July 05
3.Teins---end of Nov 05
4.HotShot Turbo----who's knows I'll say sometime 2006

**minor upgrades will get posted through out time**
Upgrades already have:
urothodox pulley, hotshot header, nology wires, and other stuff i don't rememember right now.... :crazy: to much :cheers: right now


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

may i ask where you purchased the kit? i want to get the sides and back over winter... also did you only paint the kit or the entire car? how much was it? thanks !


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nice car, nice kit, nice wheels and red rulez


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

sweet!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

very clean. i love the look.


----------



## codom2000 (Aug 20, 2004)

jlee1469 said:


> may i ask where you purchased the kit? i want to get the sides and back over winter... also did you only paint the kit or the entire car? how much was it? thanks !



I got the kit from eurobuni its like $900 and only part was painted was the lower portion of the car " body kit but my top clear coat is coming off around the doors new paint job well be done sometime in the near future. painting only cost me $150 but it would be much higher "a friend did it"


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

love your wheels


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looks good ! keep up the good work


----------



## codom2000 (Aug 20, 2004)

*thnks*



LIUSPEED said:


> looks good ! keep up the good work


liuspeed I'll be doing more groups buys with u i did quite a few. I'm also in texas too liu killeen. and the wheels they are tru light weight. when I pick them up out the box I almost tossed it out my hands lol.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

very hot and i like the black molding on the side gives it a nice look :thumbup: i would how ever lookin to some new windshield washer nozzles :thumbup: . and you have the wheels i lust after!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

hot damn pete
only you would notice washer nozzles


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> hot damn pete
> only you would notice washer nozzles


hehe :thumbup: .still a nasty car though! love the red


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

those wheels are nice as hell.. i like it alot... clean,simple, and beautiful.. :thumbup:


----------



## codom2000 (Aug 20, 2004)

*washers quick fix help?*



1.6pete said:


> hehe :thumbup: .still a nasty car though! love the red


hey yea I think thats a quick fix the washers any advice on how to getting back looking new. I thought of painting them but I don;t know. any advice would be helpful.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

black nail polish maybe?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Nice B14 :thumbup:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice ride!nice fenders! looks great overall but something has to be done to that antenna...looks somewhat out of place


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

GTR is always my favorite kit.
And I always wondered what those axis rims would look like.
Nice stuff.

Seth


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

nice car, get new headlights


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

finally someone with the FULL kit. Not many people get the widebody part.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Damn that's nice. :thumbup:

Exalta quit picking on our antennas


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

haha, can't make fun of my antenna:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v160/jsaxophone/SE-L/DSC01448.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v160/jsaxophone/SE-L/DSC01447.jpg


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nice car but ya need to get rid of that antenae


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

That's an OTA antenna so he can get HDTV in the LCD's in his car...duh...

Seth


----------



## codom2000 (Aug 20, 2004)

*new pics post tommorrow*



Exalta said:


> nice ride!nice fenders! looks great overall but something has to be done to that antenna...looks somewhat out of place



the antenna will be gone tommorrow and update* I painted my window washers and the plastic molding at the base of the window looks brand new will post pics tommorrow, I'm thinking of getting and short rubber black antenna anyway thanks for the feedback. :cheers: too all


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

good job w/ the 200....i like it


----------



## codom2000 (Aug 20, 2004)

**Update Pics* Antenna Fix**

As I said with the feedback I got my butt up and painted the window washers and the plastic covering I use and high temp gloss paint for the plastic coverings and high temp regular black for the washers, I also added the small black antenna (pick up from autozone alone with paint). Taking off the plastic molding can be a bit confusing for the first time but I put it back on in an fraction of the time it took to place off. Pics may be kinda dark will post new one's up tommmorrow.

















:cheers:


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

*GTR*

Looks great. Check out my car at the cardomain address, our cars should be related. Not many people buy this kit, and truthfully I'm not sure why. In my opinion it is by far the best looking, built and fitting kit ever made. Most people say it is too expensive, you get what you pay for. So whats on you list for upcoming mods aside from the turbo? You ought to get the headlights I've got, they are fucking sweet. Another east mod that looks great, you should paint the chrome around the windows of your car. I masked off all the rubber and the body ofcourse and scuffed the chrome with a green scour pad. I used SEM trim black on them. It is like night and day, the chrome had no place on my car at all. Also red out your tails, it'll look real hot on a red car. Keep up the great work.


----------



## codom2000 (Aug 20, 2004)

turbo200 said:


> Looks great. Check out my car at the cardomain address, our cars should be related. Not many people buy this kit, and truthfully I'm not sure why. In my opinion it is by far the best looking, built and fitting kit ever made. Most people say it is too expensive, you get what you pay for. So whats on you list for upcoming mods aside from the turbo? You ought to get the headlights I've got, they are fucking sweet. Another east mod that looks great, you should paint the chrome around the windows of your car. I masked off all the rubber and the body ofcourse and scuffed the chrome with a green scour pad. I used SEM trim black on them. It is like night and day, the chrome had no place on my car at all. Also red out your tails, it'll look real hot on a red car. Keep up the great work.


Your car is where I want my car too be fucking sweetness. Hey I may need some help with the crome trim replace add on thnks for that I'll shoot u my email and the lights is my next step.Since your where I wanna be you'll be hearing alot from me.


----------



## codom2000 (Aug 20, 2004)

codom2000 said:


> Your car is where I want my car too be fucking sweetness. Hey I may need some help with the crome trim replace add on thnks for that I'll shoot u my email and the lights is my next step.Since your where I wanna be you'll be hearing alot from me.


 Hey turbo200 clear your private messages


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

sorry about that. PM's are cleared.


----------



## Xxboarderxx (Nov 11, 2004)

damn man nice ride. looking good. I am thinking bout getting a body kit for my 240


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Beautiful car man, keep up the good work. :thumbup: :cheers:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

That widebody looks soo good. More people should get the full kit.

Why didn't you paint those black bumper things?


----------



## soc0mplex (Nov 14, 2004)

i love it!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

codom2000 said:


> MY baby is sittindg at 50% to where I want it to be I just place the eurobuni kit on and the maglites 17 other minor mods but to lasy to list major mods next will be headlights, teins, exhaust, and finally turbo which will be sometime in 2006. first time posting pics i hop it work. I resize pics and added more.


damn your car looks hot as hell! Great job
i see you got the GTR kit, you got the front/rear/ sides and the wheel flares, anything else to the kit ? the reason im asking is cause i might get the rest of my GTR kit. SOmebody told me they also have the door panales and stuff , you got that too?


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

*Love the rims...*



codom2000 said:


> MY baby is sittindg at 50% to where I want it to be I just place the eurobuni kit on and the maglites 17


I saw two things I that I wanted ask about one of which you have that Fl tag on you car so I was curious to what area you in because I'm in Jacksonville. Also I'm looking into getting the Axis Mag-lites like you have but in the 11lb 15in version, I was curious how it feels even with the 17s? Also your car looks great with the wheels and it makes me want them even more now that I've seen them on another nissan even though its a b14 and not my classic.


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

your car is hot dude! i've always liked red 200's...... keep up the good work


----------



## codom2000 (Aug 20, 2004)

TH... said:


> I saw two things I that I wanted ask about one of which you have that Fl tag on you car so I was curious to what area you in because I'm in Jacksonville. Also I'm looking into getting the Axis Mag-lites like you have but in the 11lb 15in version, I was curious how it feels even with the 17s? Also your car looks great with the wheels and it makes me want them even more now that I've seen them on another nissan even though its a b14 and not my classic.



I'm from the central florida area (orlando) area but I 'm in Texas right now military(Killeen/Fort Hood) but I'm moving again to Colorado (Fort Carson/Colorado Springs) hey if anybody live up there shoot me and message because I wanna continue upgrading..I'ma need some help when big upgrades come around peace


----------



## codom2000 (Aug 20, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> damn your car looks hot as hell! Great job
> i see you got the GTR kit, you got the front/rear/ sides and the wheel flares, anything else to the kit ? the reason im asking is cause i might get the rest of my GTR kit. SOmebody told me they also have the door panales and stuff , you got that too?


Nah thats all that came with kit was a 5pc kit sides,flares 2x,front, and back


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

dont paint the side bumpers i like them black. :thumbup: and your car is m m sexy :cheers:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

codom2000 said:


> Nah thats all that came with kit was a 5pc kit sides,flares 2x,front, and back


 2 flares total or 4? 4 right?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Car looks good. FWIW if your interested n the black trim the 98 cars had black trim around the windows if you wanted to purchase OEM parts for this. This is on my laundry list of things to do but is rather low on the totem poll right now.


----------

